# MF750 Backhoe Loader



## asafweis (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi all,

I just bought a 1997 Massey Ferguson MF750 backhoe loader and would like to purchase some spare parts. 

Does anyone know how i can get my hands on a spare parts manual? I've been searching the net and can't find too much on this machine.

Cheers.

Asaf


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
I found this, although I'm not sure it fits your unit. I'm also not familiar with agrimanuals.com.








Massey Ferguson Fermec Digger Loader Backhoe 750 760 860 865 965 Parts Manual - Terex


ILLUSTRATED PARTS MANUAL WITH EXPLODED DIAGRAMS SHOWING VARIOUS COMPONENTS AND THE PART NUMBERS REPRODUCED FROM AN ORIGINAL CLICK ON THE IMAGE




www.agrimanuals.com


----------



## asafweis (Sep 25, 2021)

Thank you so much! This is perfect


----------

